# Taking Care of Business



## shesulsa (Jul 7, 2004)

Two questions:

 1.) Larry Tatum is the third Kenpo stylist to receive the honorary TCB patch designed, in part, by Elvis Presley, for his achievements in the world of Kenpo.  Who were the first two?  I assume one was Ed Parker??

 2.)  Why has the estate allowed for replicas of this patch to be sold for fashion?  Apparently, it is in style now and many people are wearing the TCB replica patch.

 Regards,

 She Sulsa


----------



## Hanzo04 (Jul 7, 2004)

what is a tcb patch? are there any links to find out info.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 7, 2004)

The TCB Patch stands for Taking Care of Business - an Elvis Presley motto used much within his Memphis Mafia group and with his martial arts buddies.  He co-designed the patch in inspiration that he might be teaching Parker Kenpo someday.  Larry Tatum's sight has a link to a little information about it - he recently received an honorary one from the Presley Estate (his half-brother).  

 So...just curious - who were the other two recipients?  Anyone?


----------



## senseishane (Jul 7, 2004)

No idea - but why would someone want to wear a patch on their uniform that was developed by a performer/singer?  He didn't change the "world of martial arts" or Kempo - he just happened to be a famous person that trained.  I just don't understand the significance I guess...???

Just my .02
senseishane


----------



## Mark Weiser (Jul 7, 2004)

ELvis Presley Introduced Millions of people to Kenpo by using Kenpo Movements in his concerts. He also wore Karate Uniforms as his costumes, He also placed SGM Parker's School Logo on his guitar. Elvis was and did get promoted to 8th Dan in Kenpo. 

He also talked about Kenpo or Karate at impromptu meetings with small groups of people. He also made short films displaying his Kenpo skills for family and friends. 

Elvis was very active in Kenpo and would be today at least a 9th or 10th Dan in Kenpo more than likely teaching out of Memphis TN.

Sincerely,
Mark E. Weiser


----------



## sierra don (Jul 7, 2004)

Here is a link to a site that has the TCB patch
TCB 

sd


----------



## John Bishop (Jul 7, 2004)

Looks like a Tae Kwon Do patch Elvis and his TKD instructor (Kang Rhee) designed.  Elvis did have a 7th degree from Kang Rhee, and a 1st degree from Hank Slemanski in Chito Ryu Karate.  
Besides Mr. Parker, Elvis received Kenpo training from Dave Hebler and Red West.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jul 7, 2004)

senseishane said:
			
		

> No idea - but why would someone want to wear a patch on their uniform that was developed by a performer/singer?  He didn't change the "world of martial arts" or Kempo - he just happened to be a famous person that trained.  I just don't understand the significance I guess...???
> 
> Just my .02
> senseishane


Does being a singer/songwriter negate you from designing patches or something? 
Sean


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Jul 7, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> He also placed SGM Parker's School Logo on his guitar.
> 
> 
> Sincerely,
> Mark E. Weiser


 
Actually his step-brother put the Parker sticker on Elvis' guitar, I got that info from David Stanley himself a couple of weeks ago and we're quite a pair when we get together LOL.    If you don't know who he is, here's a link.

http://impellofilms.com/index.php?action=showContent&contentId=4

DarK LorD


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 7, 2004)

So - nobody knows who the other two recipients were?  I'm just curious because of the distinction laid upon the patch by Larry Tatum on his website...or is this blown a little out of proportion??


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Jul 7, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> So - nobody knows who the other two recipients were? I'm just curious because of the distinction laid upon the patch by Larry Tatum on his website...or is this blown a little out of proportion??


My vote goes with the proportion thing. Trivia question: anybody remember who the 2 kenpo "bodyguards" were that found Elvis coraked in the WC?


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 7, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> My vote goes with the proportion thing. Trivia question: anybody remember who the 2 kenpo "bodyguards" were that found Elvis coraked in the WC?


Weren't the names of these two "bodyguards" mentioned somewhere in "The Journey" book (history of Kenpoists)?

- Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 8, 2004)

One would be Red West (not Sonny).  Any body else?


----------



## kidcanada (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello everyone. 

I'm doing some research on Elvis' patch and I found these comments and this board by doing a google search. 

I'm wondering in what year was the Taking Care of Business patch created?

Why does it have 7 stars on it?

Was Elvis still active in the art when he passed away?

Thanks for any help you provide.


----------



## Danjo (Jan 20, 2008)

kidcanada said:


> Hello everyone.
> 
> I'm doing some research on Elvis' patch and I found these comments and this board by doing a google search.
> 
> ...


 
Wow. Talk about reviving a thread!

Elvis was an 8th degree in EPAK when he died. How "active" he was is hard to say. He was still active because he had played racket ball the day he died and his girth was certainly no hindrance to his being a high ranking Kenpo black belt 

The star having seven points is one I have no idea about. I know he gave the TCB gold necklaces to his inner sanctum of male friends, and Ed Parker even had one. He gave "TLC" necklaces to his close female friends which stood for "Tender Loving Care". Ed Parker said that he only knew of 250 of those necklaces ever being given out. TCB was painted on the tail of Elvis' Jet and was engraved on the sides of his famous sunglasses. His security team wore it on their jackets and it's engraved on his tombstone as well.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 22, 2008)

senseishane said:


> No idea - but why would someone want to wear a patch on their uniform that was developed by a performer/singer? He didn't change the "world of martial arts" or Kempo - he just happened to be a famous person that trained. I just don't understand the significance I guess...???
> 
> Just my .02
> senseishane


Why not?


----------

